# A concern about lighting



## Prez (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello,

We are in the beginning stages of starting a SW tank and have decided that it will be mostly a fish only tank BUT, we do want at least some live rock and coral in the tank. This will not be a full blown reef. We plan on using DSB with the live rock as filtration.

What I would like is some opinions on what will work, corals, anemones (if any), with the lighting I currently have. Please note, I am fully aware this will be long down the road after the tank is cycled and established that I will be adding any corals, etc. to the tank. I may even be able to save up enough to buy some power compacts and not have to worry so much what I can and can't add.

I currently have an All-Glass 48" (2 regular florenscent) tube hood with 1- Marine-Glo and 1-Power-Glo bulbs installed. What are good choices with this type of lighting?

*What we are getting/have::*

72 gal bow with Megaflow overflow
Amiracle Pro Line wet/dry PL-2000 filter won on Ebay for $90.00 that's why I'm using it =) ** We plan on removing the bio-balls and possibly adding live rubble rock/sand here with a light. Possibly adding a refugium.
250 watt submersible heater
2-Emperor 400 filters (why, I'm not sure.....they were lying around the basement....lol)
Power head 802


Of course a stand from Dayton and the other standard ammenities -- vacumn, nets, etc. A protien skimmer is standard with the Amiracle wet/dry.


Any suggestions applying to "other" is also welcomed!!

Thank you MUCH!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't expect any corals to really do well under normal output (NO) lighting, but wattage matters - is this the 48" fixture with two 40w bulbs, or the 48" fixture with two 20w bulbs ?

Mushrooms and maybe xenia _might _do ok in the higher portions of the tank with the twin 40w fixture.


----------



## Prez (Jan 25, 2005)

twin 40w = 80w


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would say mushrooms would do ok, but you should really think about a ligthing upgrade if your hopeing to keep coral.


RC


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

definately, preferably 360W or so for most corals other than sps


----------

